# Choosing the Right Line



## alperenkaplan (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum and I know that there are many topics like this so I apologize in advance. However there are thousands of topics in this forum and it is really easy to get lost. I am preparing to get a German Shepherd puppy, I am still in the process of research. Even though I have had dogs in the past, this will be my first experience with a German Shepherd. I spent so much time reading about different lines and their characteristics, but the issue with that is it is really hard to get the right information so I thought I could get help from you. And I apologize again for the very long post.

My confusion is that I know what I am looking for but I don't know where to look for it. Whenever I start reading, I get confused more. So let me tell you what I look for and maybe you can point me to the right direction.


1. I know for sure that I am looking for a solid black dog but I think you can get solid black in any line so it shouldn't be a limiting factor. 

2. I don't care anything else about the looks. I don't need perfect teeth or perfect angle of ears etc. The most important thing for me is the health of the pup. I don't want a dog with sloped back, which doesn't look prettier than strait back imho and I don't think it is healthy in the long run. 

3. I would like a thick boned, kinda muscular dog. I have seen a lot of GSDs and there is a huge variance in their bone structure, head size and muscle mass. We won't be doing high impact sports. I want my dog to have somewhat solid build.

4. And temperament. This is really important for me. I think temperament issues stem from bad breeding practices but how different lines differ from each other in terms of temperament? I have been working with rescue dogs for a long time. I always adopted, never bought before. I have been foster home countless times. But I am kind of tired I guess. Please excuse my attitude but it really gets hard sometimes. I lost my dog Olive about a month back. Olive was a rescue dog. She was rescued from a fighting ring when she was 6. I loved her to death but she had psychological issues from fighting for six years. She had therapies and was on several medications. Still she would snap sometimes. We never had an incident, because I was always on the look and prevented something terrible happening. But we could never enjoy a nice weekend at the park playing, at least without a muzzle and me always being on the watch rather than relaxing and spending quality time with my dog. And I want that. That's why I decided to get a pup and raise it myself instead of adopting. 

5. I really enjoy spending time training my dog. I always had at least 3 sessions of training with my dog a day. Training is not something that you send your puppy to a trainer and get done with it. It is an ongoing process. But I am sure you all know this already. As I said before, I have had many experiences with different breeds of dogs and I have seen that some dogs are just faster learners. Some dogs just love training and do what's told, love to please you. I love when your dog just wants to do more. I am also looking for a dog that will do what's told and won't do anything that isn't, especially when in public. I know the training is really important factor in this but I want to be able to trust my dog around children and other animals.

6. I might have her get personal protection training. I am qualified to give basic obedience training but I am in no means qualified to give personal protection training. I don't know anything about it and will be working with a professional. And I thought we could also work with the trainer for the obedience training and any other training the dog will need so he would know the history of the dog. I really respect the trainer, I trust him. He is actually a really well known trainer where I live.

This led me to believe I should look for a working line puppy. I know some of you will say that working line dogs need a lot more attention and exercise and time. I know that and I already have that kind of relationship with my dogs anyways so I don't think it will be a problem. I always made sure that my dog had at least 13-14 km (about 8 miles I guess for dear Americans) of walk/run, several training sessions a day, playtime, and active work. Actually that is what I love and I think that's what I am looking for. 

So am I looking for a show line or a working line? Am I looking for an east german or west german or czech etc.? And it would be appreciated if you could leave some reputable breeders that you think would be best for me, located in Europe. I am looking for a breeder in Europe because I don't live in the US and it would be way easier for me to get the pup form Europe. 

Thank you all


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi! Firstly thank you for rehoming that fighting rescue dog, it makes me so happy to know that it felt kindness in its life.

I recommend you spend some more time researching the gsd lines to get a better handle on which you think may suit you.

I see you are leaning towards Working line. They are amazing animals. I have my first. The only regret I have is not going to see some of these dogs in action (at clubs etc). They are flashy, obedient, drivey, loyal and incredible creatures, but they can also be pushy and waay more assertive than any dog I've had before. Mine is a year old and it's taken an incredible amount of work, time, money and patience to get where we are (as I typed this she just lost her mind after seeing a cat in the backyard). She is hard work, but FUN.

You know a trainer in protection sports? Maybe chat with that person?


----------

